
Republican Men Say It’s a Better Time to Be a Woman Than a Man - DiabloD3
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/01/17/upshot/republican-men-say-its-a-better-time-to-be-a-woman-than-a-man.html
======
andriesm
"Eighty-two percent of women said sexism was a problem in society today, and
41 percent of women said they had felt unequal because of their gender."

Why the big disparity?

question: Does this indicate that women feel more discriminated than they
actually are?

